# My 3 tanks



## valerie27 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow looking at the other tanks..... mine really look bad but hey, there new, only 2 weeks lol (cycled of corse)

Tank 1 - Guppies (10 G) i breed them to feed my other fish










Tank 2 - Blue Gourami (20G)(2 males & 2 females)










Tanks 3 - Jewels Fish (40G) (2 males & 2 females)


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Your tanks look great, I really like the 3rd photo.

Great work and keep it up !!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wonderful tanks! 

Are those jewel cichlids? I always seem to find those in the shop.. I really like them!


----------



## valerie27 (Feb 13, 2008)

yes they are, and they are very agressive, i added an algea eater (not a pleco) and he was gone in 30 seconds..... they are good fish and easy too, even if your tank isnt fully cycled they will survive


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Pictures are deleted?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that happens on old threads sometimes


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Platypus said:


> Pictures are deleted?


Thread is from Febrary 2008...


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

I was lurking the forum. Didnt check the date.


----------

